# Perseverance paid off for Anthony Davis in his journey from..



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Perseverance paid off for Anthony Davis in his journey from Chicago to New Orleans Hornets*




> Chicago – Behind the wheel of his well-traveled 2004 silver Infinity Q35, Daniel Poneman battled with a range of emotions. Returning home from a tournament in Merrillville, Ind., one of the hundreds of schoolboy basketball tournaments he often attended to assess talent, Poneman ran through his feelings: Excitement. Incredulity. Disbelief.
> 
> As he tooled northward along Interstate 94 toward the den of his Evanston, Ill., home just a block and a half from fabled Lakeshore Drive and the turquoise waters of Lake Michigan, Poneman pondered what he’d just witnessed.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.s...is_rise_to_top_pick.html#incart_river_default

A very nice read on AD. Rather long but a really nice read.


----------

